# BoxAcademy: Sexton vs Butler



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

On Boxnation now....


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:hi:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Evening gents. Midweek boxing, oh how I love it!

Tom Baker looks a little like Canelo :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Baker takes the first, he really should double that jab though.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Evening Bryn

Tom Baker looks like a tidy boxer, I remember his debut. :lol: at the guy ringside near the mic who keeps shouting. Only a matter of time until he starts swearing


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Baker takes the first, he really should double that jab though.


:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

The way Baker holds his chin out will see him sparked if he ain't careful.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

"Dan Blackwell is the brother to Nick Blackwell the middleweight umm err umm err yeah him. From umm Blackpool"

:lol:


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> The way Baker holds his chin out will see him sparked if he ain't careful.


Not if he doubles the jab


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Baker is being hit with a fair few flush shots. Obviously it's only his second fight so there's plenty of time to correct it.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Actually he doesnt look like Canelo. He is just ginger with freckles


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Evening lads.

Decent performance from Baker, good learning fight for him.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Actually he doesnt look like Canelo. He is just ginger with freckles


:lol:


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Baker was a lot more relaxed & fluid than his debut, a work in progress but he looks like he could be decent.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

How Cringey is Stevie Bell..


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Who was that lad who was awesome on his debut on the last BoxAcademy? Cannot remember his name

Edit: Its Mitchell Smith, the baby faced assasin & he's fighting tonight :bbb


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

If only that lad in the front row had a red war hat instead


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

This dude would get broken in half with a solid body shot.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

"cant walk in the ring without getting wet"?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Hoy looked decent there, just a shame competition in his weight class is a bit thin on the ground. 

I like his footwork & use of angles, plenty of potential


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Mitchell has a massive neck. Like a tree.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Ooh Kev. Please don't say well prepared! :nono


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Who was that lad who was awesome on his debut on the last BoxAcademy? Cannot remember his name
> 
> Edit: Its Mitchell Smith, the baby faced assasin & he's fighting tonight :bbb


He looked really good last month, to get rid of a decent and tough fighter like ancliff on debut was really impressive, who's he fighting?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: Quality gag by the Steve's, they're like Ant and Dec.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

wtf is going on with the presenters :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Hoy will be in some good tare ups in the coming years, solid performance.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> He looked really good last month, to get rid of a decent and tough fighter like ancliff on debut was really impressive, who's he fighting?


TBA

I was very impressed last time, he's only 19 & looks about 12!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

WTF :lol: This guy is mental


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Is this black dude a 16 year old version of Larry Olubamiwo?


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Am I watching Boxnation or this?


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Who the fuck are these guys? Two guys from the crowd got in the ring with gloves on swinging from the hip?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: they've pulled this cunt out the pub ain't they?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

His shorts got pockets, they're 5 quid JD Sports jobs.


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=596883&cat=boxer

0-3 and robbed every time.

Dawson moved down to Super-Middle because he is running scared


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Bryn said:


> His shorts got pockets, they're 5 quid JD Sports jobs.


He got plimsolls on as well?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

'A clash of styles' :lol:

The guy has his hands behind his back ala Roy Jones!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

daveyboy1609 said:


> He got plimsolls on as well?


:lol: He got Lonsdale daps on, with long black socks to give the illusion of boots.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Just popped to the shop, has this fight been a classic?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

This is fucking dire, who is the black lad?


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

worst fight ive ever seen,not a straight punch thrown


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Just popped to the shop, has this fight been a classic?


Erm... No


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Rematch?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Just popped to the shop, has this fight been a classic?


In a certain way, yes. What did you buy?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Just popped to the shop, has this fight been a classic?


It certainly had a 'James Jeffries' feel about it


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

clash of styles my arse more like bag of shit


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> In a certain way, yes. What did you buy?


Tin foil, cotton wool & a lighter, just the essentials.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Foil and lighter? You smoking crack?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Foil and lighter? You smoking crack?


Smack Bryn lad, smack  Its a gateway drug


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Try and tell @Holmes that. :-(


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Was Taylor a good Amateur?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Damnit! I could have interviewed this Joe Taylor! I thought he was fighting at the end of July! He is a friend of a friend.

I'll try grab a few words with him


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Good start to his pro career, puts his shots together well & has already got a few fans.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Was Taylor a good Amateur?


He had 45 fights, 40 wins, 39 by KO!!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Very impressive debut! Reminded me of Gary Buckland, will be keeping a close eye on this lads progress.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Try and tell @Holmes that. :-(


:lol:

As it happens I'm chuffing right now on some fine gateway


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> He had 45 fights, 40 wins, 39 by KO!!!


:ibutt that's some KO ratio!! The lad looks like he's got a bright future, sold 200 tickets aswell.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> He had 45 fights, 40 wins, 39 by KO!!!


Fucking hell :lol: He should be in some fun fight in the future, great support as well.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :ibutt that's some KO ratio!! The lad looks like he's got a bright future, sold 200 tickets aswell.


I've just txt my mate so I should be able to sort out an interview soon. Looked very good there, rough, tough, and powerful!


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

has Mitchell Smith been on yet?


----------



## Dan684 (Jun 7, 2012)

Anyone got 'Box Picks' for this? In Wales at the mo


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Rooq said:


> has Mitchell Smith been on yet?


Not yet, really looking forward to seeing him again


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: BJS is brilliant value

'where is it?'

'Scotland. Scotland. Cumbria'


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Ormond's domintating.


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: BJS is brilliant value
> 
> 'where is it?'
> 
> 'Scotland. Scotland. Cumbria'


Ormond did domin-tate that round...


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

daveyboy1609 said:


> Ormond did domin-tate that round...


Glad you and Baj picked that up. Thought it was my hearing :lol:

Commentary is terrible, call the action ffs.


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Holmes said:


> Glad you and Baj picked that up. Thought it was my hearing :lol:
> 
> Commentary is terrible, call the action ffs.


Do you not want to know about BJS horse and cart racing? :rofl


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

That ref looks like a right shady fucker. Can imagine him playing some wideboy cockney in a Guy Ritchie film. Like a porn kingpin. Had a wierd twitch about him to further enhance his shady image.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

havent been paying attention to this fight...is it any good?

tbh i'm just waiting for the Butler fight


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

daveyboy1609 said:


> Do you not want to know about BJS horse and cart racing? :rofl


:lol:

Fucking unreal mate. Either bouts of silence or irrelevant chatter with the odd bit of action commentary.

Nice right hand, nice uppercut. Great if your listening to radio, not so good if your eyes work. Maybe explain possible game plans and where a fighter is strong/weak.

Fucking hell who's done Steve in?


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Rooq said:


> havent been paying attention to this fight...is it any good?
> 
> tbh i'm just waiting for the Butler fight


Fights just average. Not bad and not great. Ormond comes ring with a win already and looks to be getting another. The other lad needs to show less respect and go to the body. Ormond slips and bobs well tbf.

Snap, waiting for Butler myself. Fancy him by KO.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: BJS is brilliant value
> 
> 'where is it?'
> 
> 'Scotland. Scotland. Cumbria'


:rofl


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Froch - Bute II just been pencilled in for March 2013. All aboard?


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Froch - Bute II just been pencilled in for March 2013. All aboard?


Yep. CHB gambling challenge express!!!

Defo going whatever happens.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: I love the chaos & lack of polish you get with boxnation coverage. BJS has been hilarious on commentary but I hope we get Enzo back soon

War Mitchell Smith :bbb


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Who was the twat who just tried to interview Mitchell Smith outside :think


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

What's up with Mark's place? :think


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Are we sure this kid isnt Mexican?


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Steve Bell is a shite interviewer.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Mitchell hasnt got the power but if he works on bodyshots that could make up for it.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

daveyboy1609 said:


> Steve Bell is a shite interviewer.


ah that's the 1, yea was shocking, specially considering he was about to walk to ring


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

This kid looks superb. I think he is technically a lot better than Buglioni, working the body very well


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Bit of a pointless fight this.

I know it's the lad's 2nd fight, but the opponent is absolutely crap.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Smith looks good technically, has nice body shots and seems like he'll be an exciting fighter.

Hope he goes far.


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> ah that's the 1, yea was shocking, specially considering he was about to walk to ring


just keeps cracking shite jokes and it was well awkward with mitchell before he walked out!


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

daveyboy1609 said:


> just keeps cracking shite jokes and it was well awkward with mitchell before he walked out!


Not long tuned in mate, so first ive seen of him, hopefully the last as well


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Really enjoyed that, Mitchell is definately one to watch. I love his left hook to the body, there's a lot to like about him


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Another good performance from Mitch Smith, has bags of talent for a 19 year old kid.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh that was a real cringe worthy exchange!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Stevie Bell is a fucking mong, what an embarrassment.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

War Butler!


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Two losses.... :lol:

Right but wrong....


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

The weight is apparent on Sexton


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

A _gooder_ right hand? :lol:


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

10-9 sexton


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice start to the fight :yep


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Sexton

Great 1st round, bombs away. Surely they cant keep this pace up


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Fun start. 10-9 Sexton


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Sexton needs to get his head out of there


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This is going to be a fucking brilliant fight. I don't know why people think Boxnation isn't worth the money, I really don't.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Sexton is such a dirty fighter...


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I hope Butler sparks him. Seems to me that Sexton knew exactly what he was doing by coming in over the weight


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

19-19


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

19-19


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

20-18 Sexton, looks much bigger than Butler who is cut. 

Cracking fight so far


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

dkos said:


> Sexton is such a dirty fighter...


Yep, the fouling is blatant too.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Sexton is useless just compensating with dirty tactics


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Definitely a wobble from Sexton there!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

29-28 Sexton.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Good fight so far, both hurting each other.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Butler. 29-28 Sexton


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Butler is fighting the ref and Sexton here.

Awful.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

29-28 Butler


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I have it 2-1 Sexton


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Sexton knows exactly what he's doing with his head, and coming in heavy.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone think BJS is a shit commentator?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

39-38 Sexton.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

38-38


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Ref is awful. What happened to Sexton used to be a good prospect looks very rough compared to his earlier days.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Butler getting no favours here.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

48-48 

Really difficult fight to score this one.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I loved that little exchange!

I think sexton is nicking these tho


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

This is quality, loving this fight


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

48-47 Butler


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

58-57 Butler.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Butler for me. Sexton 4-2 up for me


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

58-56 Butler


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

57-57


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

57-57


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

68-66 Butler.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

68-66 Butler


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Wait... the commentator _isn't_ Kevin Mitchell?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Butler round. Closing the gap on my card.

4-3 sexton


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Rawling is really on Butler's nuts.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

77-76 Butler. 

One thing you can't question is Sexton's heart.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

77-76 Butler


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Deduct a point for fuck sake!!!

Sexton round with the blatant head work

5-3


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Butler throwing the classier shots Sexton just trying to bulldoze and lean on mostly no quality whatsoever.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

86-86.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Ref must have sexton in a bet or something getting away with everything


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

A third final warning!

Butler round for me, classier work from him.

Sexton 5-4


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

86-86


----------



## bris (Jun 11, 2012)

the betting on this is weird, 2 rounds ago they were both evens, now Butler is a 4/7 fave but I don't see why


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Sexton definitely should have lost points by now, very close fight.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

96-95 Butler.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

96-94 Butler


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Bullshit. That was Sexton's for me.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

2 wrongs don't make a right, that wasn't a KD from what I could see. Poor performance from the ref.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: that knockdown was for all the headbutts!

I had it 5-5, Butler takes it with a 10-8.

And it wasn't a knockdown, but he sort of deserved it coming in overweight ad with the constant fouling


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Glad Sexton has finally got a loss on his record.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't think Sexton knows he's lost...


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Also, I hate the referee scoring fights, and I hate the ref lifting the guy's hand up at the end, takes all the suspense away.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

98-92!? Oh fuck off.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

98-92 to Butler.

So he gives a knockdown.. then doesn't even count it on his scorecard? :lol:


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Close fight but I'm glad Butler won that, Id love to see a rematch if Sexton can make the weight.

98-92 ???


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

What!!!! Score was a million miles out for me. Why do we not have 3 judges!

Without the knockdown, I had it a draw


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Did I hear that score right? That's very harsh on Sexton.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

96-94 Butler...Sexton is a disgrace tbh, coming in overweight (on purpose) and just wrestling for 10 rounds, he should have had at least 2 points deducted for headbutts, the ref was an absolute mong.


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Glad Butler got it. Sexton makes Sakio Bika look like a shining example of fair play.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

96-93 Butler for me


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

there were a lot of close rounds but i preferred butlers work in pretty much every one of them.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Havik said:


> Glad Butler got it. Sexton makes Sakio Bika look like a shining example of fair play.


:lol:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Rooq said:


> there were a lot of close rounds but i preferred butlers work in pretty much every one of them.


You wasn't refereeing the fight was you :think


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

All this BoxNation asskissing from people working for BoxNation is getting a little cringeworthy :lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fair shout, Ashley. You're alright in my books.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> You wasn't refereeing the fight was you :think


:yep

nah, i had it 97-92 with the KD


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

If you close your eyes, Sexton sounds exactly like George Groves.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ashley's gonna be gutted when he see's how close it was. Fucking judges and refs - all cunts.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

daveyboy1609 said:


> If you close your eyes, Sexton sounds exactly like George Groves.


:lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Why are these two clowns giving their thoughts on the show? :lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lol, I love their banter. Boxnation is fun. Sky's loss is Boxnation's gain.


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Buncey definitely has a thing for Bugulioni.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Did Bunce just say Paki? Bastard, I will report him.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Haye and Klitschko? Not on your life, mate. :lol:


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

:rofl Buncey endorsing bunking off school


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I actually thought Sexton came across really well in the interview


----------



## Dan684 (Jun 7, 2012)

That right there is fucking JUSTICE!!!!!!!!
Coming in 5lbs over the limit (7lb over Butler who was 2 below) and then basically wrestling and headbutting your way for 10 rounds. BIG GOOFY CUNT. He wasn't drained, didnt look dehydrated etc etc, he knew full well what he was doing. So fuck if the KD wasn't actually a KD. The first one was!, So fuck again if he was slightly off balance, you get punched in the face and your glove touches the canvas its a KD!!!!!!!!!!
Butler the better BOXER on the night by a stretch IMO.
Ironic the ref could SCORE the contest well enough, just seemed to be completely unable to ref it. So he gave the KD, gave Sexton 10 seconds to recuperate and then never awarded Butler the 10-8 advantage?????? So Sexton gets a KD against him and ends up better off. A FARCE FROM START TO FINISH TONIGHT


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Easy fella's, Just got in. Miss a good night's action?.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Easy fella's, Just got in. Miss a good night's action?.


Very good mate. Every fight was pretty good, apart from a fella who showed up in JD shorts and dr Martin boots :lol: plus he had the greatest technique ever!


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I wonder who is next for Butler?

Given that he came in at 113, might they take an extra lb off and fight at 8st? Chris Edwards perhaps....

Stick Sexton in with Frampton next I say.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Very good mate. Every fight was pretty good, apart from a fella who showed up in JD shorts and dr Martin boots :lol: plus he had the greatest technique ever!


:rofl I was at work and came on here on the sly and nearly was on floor when i saw comments. Was gutted i couldn't get it on computer at work. Bored senseless!!. Cheers mate! :good.

Butler a worthy winner then?. Bit shocked how many in Nations Cup went for The Gremlin.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :rofl I was at work and came on here on the sly and nearly was on floor when i saw comments. Was gutted i couldn't get it on computer at work. Bored senseless!!. Cheers mate! :good.
> 
> Butler a worthy winner then?. Bit shocked how many in Nations Cup went for The Gremlin.


It was such a tough fight to score. Every round was close. Sexton used his weight (came in 5lb over the limit), and used his head countless times. The ref had a shocker, and he should have been deducted a point. The KD in the last round was laughable.

I had it 5-5 in rounds, but a few had Butler nicking it. 98-92 is ridiculous, but it les well worth a watch.

Mitchell Smith looked very very good for someone who only has had 2 pro fights. Digs well to the body. Tom Baker also looked good, and Joe Taylor also looks one to watch. Ormond won every round.

But Billy Joe Saunders scored an epic EVT win with his commentary


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> It was such a tough fight to score. Every round was close. Sexton used his weight (came in 5lb over the limit), and used his head countless times. The ref had a shocker, and he should have been deducted a point. The KD in the last round was laughable.
> 
> I had it 5-5 in rounds, but a few had Butler nicking it. 98-92 is ridiculous, but it les well worth a watch.
> 
> ...


:lol: Cheers mate, I have Dan right called it yesterday Sexton came in overweight on purpose. Weight is a massive factor at this weight class unlike the higher weights such as WW where you can give away half a stone and still be the stronger man.

Will defo check it out, Mitchell Smith sounds very promising and BJS on the mic :lol: dear oh dear...


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Lol, I love their banter. Boxnation is fun. Sky's loss is Boxnation's gain.





daveyboy1609 said:


> Buncey definitely has a thing for Bugulioni.





Lazarus said:


> Did Bunce just say Paki? Bastard, I will report him.





Flash Jab said:


> Haye and Klitschko? Not on your life, mate. :lol:





daveyboy1609 said:


> :rofl Buncey endorsing bunking off school


Sounds like bunce was on stirling form last night :lol:


----------

